# Electronic remote retired gunner....



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

What is the best product on the market for remote, retired gunner?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Zinger Winger makes one as does train-rite. They both look to be the same type of approach and likely work fine. I have never used one to be honest!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

If you want a gun station to simply disappear, I vote for the unit sold by Train-Rite. It is reliable and works like a charm. The downside is that it won't re-appear if the dogs gets lost and needs help.

The Maxwell retiring gun (made by Etch Mark) works pretty well, and can be used to "un-retire" a gun to help the dog. It is sometimes hard to hide completely. I have two of them and I use them all the time, but I want something better.

The Malcolm retiring gun http://www.cphsales.com/ looks like a good unit, but they are pretty spendy.

Train-Rite is working on a new product that will retire and re-appear. The price point make it the best of the bunch and it should be available early next year. Dogs Afield will be selling them. Call Jerry Day at Dogs Afield, and he will give you all the details.

Hope this helps

Jeff


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

The Remote Retired Gun that we?ve been working on has been a challenge to say the least. Just when I think I have a good prototype something goes wrong. Case in point I sent Jeff t. a relatively simple part of the retired gun for him to test and right out of the box it didn?t work, after working here 100% of the time. But that?s how thing go. We?ll get it back and see what the problem is fix it and try again. But the main thing is when it comes time for people to put out their money for a product, it must work as advertise period no excuses. 

Jerry


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Jeff T. said:


> The Malcolm retiring gun http://www.cphsales.com/ looks like a good unit, but they are pretty spendy.Jeff


The best out there and well worth the price.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*retired gunner*

Hi I just purchased one from zinger winger and have no issues with it light compact and easy to use with the Tri tronics using the second outlet with a jumper cable . I made my own stand but he also supplies a clip you can put on your winger if needed since we use wingers we have to load them anyway and while ther we reset the gunner. If a dog gets lost we use the signal device built in. My opion compact light weight matches my electronics already. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

How much do the Malcoms go for. Couldnt find a price on the site.

Mark


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jerry Roellchen said:


> But the main thing is when it comes time for people to put out their money for a product, it must work as advertise period no excuses.


Jerry,

Sounds like you are working hard to give us a quality product and are going to stand behind it 100% - looking foward to seeing a retired/unretire gunner that is afforable!

Young Dog Regards,

FOM


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

FOM wrote:


> Sounds like you are working hard to give us a quality product and are going to stand behind it 100% - looking foward to seeing a retired/unretire gunner that is afforable!
> 
> Young Dog Regards,


FOM

I do my best to have the bugs worked out. This retiring gun has had some issues but nows the time for it to be field tested if it passes that test, then it on to production. This retired gun will have some unique features one being that it doesn?t need a blind to hide it when it retires.

Jerry


----------

